# How to enable CD/DVD device?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I never looked at this topic before, so please forgive for such stupid question...

How do I enable CD/DVD-ROM drive?

I need to burn some stuff on CD, but apparently the device is not mounted....

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Mon Mar 04, 2013 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

what desktop do you use?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, DONAHUE,

Using KDE 3.5.10 and GNOME 2.

Take you pick.  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

gnome app[lications->sound and video->brasero disc burner works great

if you have a cd and/or dvd line in /etc/fstab get rid of it

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, I do have a line in /etc/fstab.

Under KDE I tried to run brasero.

I chose the "data project", add my files, and clkcked burn.

There was no burning. Instead it saved the files in to the brasero.0.<smth> file on the hd.

Do I need to remove the line and reboot into GNOME and try it?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

definitely remove the line. may be enough to logout and back in after.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

I commented out the line in /etc/fstab, but it didn't help.

I tried to reboot, but it didn't help either.

Running "Brasero" and selecting "Burn Image" "Select a disk to write to" is disabled (greyed out).

And there is no mounting of the CD_ROM device. Checked with the "mount" command.

```

igor@LearningRight ~ $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=1,data=writeback)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=1007856k,nr_inodes=251964,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

```

Any other idea?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

gnome: if you insert a blank disk do you get a dialog, "Blank CD-R Disk", on the desktop? will not appear in mount.

If you insert a previously written cd do you get an icon on desktop? will appear in mount .

kernel config: *Quote:*   

> File systems  --->
> 
> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->
> 
> <*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support                           
> ...

 

Does 

```
emerge info
```

 show: USE=dbus consolekit policykit udev udisks upower ?

Does 

```
rc-update show
```

 show dbus consolekit udev udev-mount?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

I am recompiling a kernel as the last option was not set.

The USE flags are all turned on.

```

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad midi mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

"rc-update show" gives this:

```

LearningRight igor # rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                         

              apache2 |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                dcron |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

             sysklogd |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

```

I guess I need to add the first 2 to the defaut runlevel?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

I have this mess:

rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                         

              apache2 |      default                 

         avahi-daemon |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                clamd | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                cupsd |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

           lm_sensors |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              metalog |      default                 

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

                mysql |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

            net.wlan0 |      default                 

             netmount |      default                 

                 ntpd |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

                samba |      default                 

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

               xinetd |      default

after entry 

```
rc
```

should start the new ones

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

I added necessary services to rc-update, but "Brasero" stiil does not see the drive.

Maybe I'm missing the writing capabilities USE-falg, if there is one?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

gnome: if you insert a blank disk do you get a dialog, "Blank CD-R Disk", on the desktop? will not appear in mount. 

If you insert a previously written cd do you get an icon on desktop? will appear in mount . 

did any of this happen? 

reboot or restart gnome

if you have a .iso file handy right click should offer to open with brasero.

if you are using a regular user what groups is he in? optical 

My use flags are provided by the desktop/gnome profile -- plus USE="apache2 bindist gd mmx sse sse2 -pulseaudio" none of which should matter to cd writing

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

There is no reaction on the blank CD.

But inserting the Gentoo installation CD work fine.

Does this mean it's a hardware?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

getting closer then

did you reboot or restart gnome?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

Yes, it's after reboot.

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge brasero
```

 reboot

responding to an existing written disk but not with brasero to a blank disk, suggests brasero may not have picked up some changes

have you been able to create an image of the files you want to record? brasero-0.iso by default my use flags

```
equery uses brasero

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1:

 U I

 + + cdr           : Adds support for CD writer hardware

 + + css           : Enables reading of encrypted DVDs

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is

                     recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + dvd           : Adds support for DVDs

 + + introspection : Adds support for GObject based introspection

 + + libburn       : Enable dev-libs/libburn backend

 + + nautilus      : Build the gnome-base/nautilus extension

 - - playlist      : Enable support for playlists through

                     dev-libs/totem-pl-parser

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with

                     FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so

                     don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 - - vcd           : Video CD support

 
```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

LearningRight igor # equery uses brasero

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1:

 U I

 + + cdr           : Adds support for CD writer hardware

 + + css           : Enables reading of encrypted DVDs

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is

                     recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + dvd           : Adds support for DVDs

 + + introspection : Adds support for GObject based introspection

 + + libburn       : Enable dev-libs/libburn backend

 + + nautilus      : Build the gnome-base/nautilus extension

 - - playlist      : Enable support for playlists through

                     dev-libs/totem-pl-parser

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with

                     FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so

                     don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 - - vcd           : Video CD support

LearningRight igor # emerge -pv brasero

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-cdr/brasero-2.32.1-r1  USE="cdr css dvd introspection libburn nautilus -doc -playlist {-test} -vcd" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

LearningRight igor # 

```

Will try to rebuild and report back...

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

installed here for cd *Quote:*   

> emerge -s cdr
> 
> *  app-cdr/cdrdao
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.2.3-r1
> ...

 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

LearningRight igor # emerge -s cdr

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : cdr ]

[ Applications found : 10 ]

*  app-cdr/cdrdao

      Latest version available: 1.2.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.2.3-r1

      Size of files: 1,395 kB

      Homepage:      http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Burn CDs in disk-at-once mode -- with optional GUI frontend

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-cdr/cdrkit

      Latest version available: 1.1.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,411 kB

      Homepage:      http://cdrkit.org

      Description:   A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

*  app-cdr/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 3.00

      Latest version installed: 3.00

      Size of files: 1,932 kB

      Homepage:      http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html

      Description:   A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 CDDL-Schily

*  app-cdr/xcdroast

      Latest version available: 0.98_alpha16

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,480 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.xcdroast.org/

      Description:   Lightweight cdrtools front-end for CD and DVD writing

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-misc/glcdprocdriver

      Latest version available: 0.0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 16 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.muresan.de/graphlcd/lcdproc/

      Description:   Glue library for the glcdlib LCDproc driver based on GraphLCD

      License:       GPL-2

*  games-emulation/psemu-cdr [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 43 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pcsx.net/

      Description:   PSEmu plugin to read from CD-ROM

      License:       GPL-2

*  games-emulation/psemu-cdriso [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 127 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pcsx.net/

      Description:   PSEmu plugin to read CD-images

      License:       GPL-2

*  media-libs/libcdr

      Latest version available: 0.0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 562 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/libcdr

      Description:   Library parsing the Corel cdr documents

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  sec-policy/selinux-cdrecord [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

      Description:   SELinux policy for cdrecord

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/cdrtools

      Latest version available: 0

      Latest version installed: 0

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      

      Description:   Virtual for command-line recorders cdrtools and cdrkit

      License:       

```

It looks like I have the same.

Maybe it's just  hardware?

Thx.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
cdrdao scanbus
```

and put a blank disc in the drive and under places look for Blank CD-R Disc

if working as ordinary user you might login as root and / or add user to cdrom group which was legacy

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

igor@LearningRight ~ $ cdrdao scanbus

Cdrdao version 1.2.3 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

/dev/sr0 : PBDS    , CDRWDVD DH-48C2S, ND12

```

OK, will add myself to the group

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

OK, this becomes very interesting.

```

igor@LearningRight ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom video usb users igor

```

And still right clicking on the .iso file and selecting "Open with Brasero" gives a dialog with disabled "Select a disk to write to".

Anything else to check?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

System -> File Management Preferences -> Media -> Other Media -> Type -> Select blank cd disc -> Action -> Select Open CD/DVD Creator

uncheck Never prompt

check Browse media

and cycle a blank cd in drive

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

Still the same. It is disabled.

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
nano myimage.toc
```

edit to *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CD_ROM
> 
> TRACK MODE1
> ...

  Put a blank cd in the drive, then run: 

```
 cdrdao write myimage.toc
```

----------

## DONAHUE

1

```
dbus-launch brasero
```

1a

blank cd in drive

```
dbus-launch brasero
```

then

2

```
nano myimage.toc
```

edit to *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CD_ROM
> 
> TRACK MODE1
> ...

  Put a blank cd in the drive, then run: 

```
 cdrdao write myimage.toc
```

then

3

emerge gnomebaker

then

4

k3b

mayhap something will work. I have googled some items that suggest some burners and brasero have notification problems. Results of 1 will be the most interesting to me.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

What is "myimage.toc"?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

a text file of instructions for cdrdao to use when writing a cd, myimage is an arbitrary name, .toc is a required filename extension.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

DONAHUE,

The only *.toc files I could find on my system are from KDE 3.5.

Isn't it suppose to be somewhere in /etc or /usr?

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry, I meant to tell you to create a file named myimage.toc in your home directory or whatever directory your terminal was in at the time which hopefully holds your iso file

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Looks like I picked up wrong driver for CD-ROM.

```

igor@LearningRight ~ $ cdrdao write myimage.toc

Cdrdao version 1.2.3 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

/dev/sr0: PBDS CDRWDVD DH-48C2S   Rev: ND12

Using driver: Generic SCSI-3/MMC - Version 2.0 (options 0x0000)

WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...

WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...

WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...

WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...

WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...

^C

LearningRight igor # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express MEI Controller (rev 02)

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express PT IDER Controller (rev 02)

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Serial KT Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IO (ICH9DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]

LearningRight igor # 

```

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

looks like the cdrdao driver is not compatible with writing your  PBDS CDRWDVD DH-48C2S   Rev: ND12 optical drive although you can read it now, do not believe your kernel drivers are involved, but 

```
grep -i  CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 should produce  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

  if not rebuild kernel with  *Quote:*   

>  -> Device Drivers -> SCSI device support-> <*> SCSI generic support

  enabled in menuconfig

else see if gnomebaker or k3b will do better, if already installed re-emerge them first

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> looks like the cdrdao driver is not compatible with writing your  PBDS CDRWDVD DH-48C2S   Rev: ND12 optical drive although you can read it now, do not believe your kernel drivers are involved, but
> 
> ```
> ...

 

[/quote]

Yes, it does produce such an output.

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> else see if gnomebaker or k3b will do better, if already installed re-emerge them first
> 
> 

 

Well GnomeBaker also fails. It just tried to add my files to the disk image.

Anything else to try?

Thank you.

----------

## DONAHUE

xcdroast? k3b? most of the frontends use cdrdao ....

put your iso's on a flash drive and find a friend ..

better yet a linux friend with a usb optical drive

this has been strange

----------

